# Transição Weatherlink --> Meteohub



## geoair.pt (7 Nov 2011 às 17:46)

Boas,
Estou a equacionar optar pela solução iomega iconnect + meteohub para armazenamento e gestão dos dados da minha VP2 e assim evitar ter o desktop sempre ligado.
Estou bastante habituado ao Weatherlink pelo que tenho algum receio que possa ficar pior servido com o meteohub em termos de funcionalidades dos dados da estação
Idealmente seria mesmo ter ambas as soluções a correr em simultâneo para não perder nenhuns dados enquanto testaria o meteohub...
Quais as vossas opiniões?
Obrigado,
Jorge


----------

